# BimmerTech offers the easiest and fastest NBT iDrive coding on the market!



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi BMW Fans!

Maybe some of you have already heard the big news but if not let us share with you something completely new!

In the last few weeks we've been working hard to develop something completely new and quite revolutionary. And now we are very proud to announce Easy BMW NBT iDrive Coding! What's that? As you probably know, coding your NBT iDrive usually requires connecting your laptop to the car and assistance from a technician. Life just got a lot easier - now the only thing you'll need is a USB memory stick and a few minutes.

You won't need an autoshop. You won't even need to connect your car to a laptop! No coding cable, no coding software, no IT skills! All you need is a USB flash memory stick and a few minutes. No, this isn't a joke! Installation will take you less time than going from your living room to your garage! Hard to believe? See for yourself!

What options are available? We can code for you Enhanced Bluetooth, Deactivate Legal Disclaimer, Change the Start Up Animation or even to unlock the Video in motion. (For more options please visit: www.bimmer-tech.net/bmw-nbt-coding/) 
There is only one requirement! You need to have NBT iDrive. To check what is your iDrive type please visit bmwvin.com and enter your VIN number. If the list of features includes option 609, but not option 6VA and your car is an F-series BMW that was produced from July 2012 until June 2015, you have NBT iDrive! This service will NOT work for E-series BMW vehicles.

Visit our webpage to find out more and choose your coding options and if you have any questions please don't post them here, just conact us at [email protected]!


----------



## VAAviator (Apr 2, 2016)

*Cellular Module*

You guys do great work. You should develop a LTE module that older cars can install/replace the old 2G/3G network in their cars or even better would be to use your own cell phone to drive the system.


----------

